# 2nd Annual Calendar Photo Contest Submissions Thread!



## Josh

Time for our 2nd Annual Tortoise Calendar Photo Contest! All members are encouraged to submit their best photo by posting it here in this thread. There will be one month of photo submissions after which the voting will begin. The top 13 voted photos will be printed in the 2010 TortoiseForum.org Calendar (12 months plus 1 cover photo). The calendars will be printed by Costco (or an equivalent) this year so we're expecting much higher quality and faster turn around time. 

Contest Rules:
- Your photo must be of a tortoise, any species will do.
- You must be the sole copyright owner of the photo you submit.
- *Only one submission per member.* Choose your photo carefully! Please don't try to work the system by registering multiple accounts - the database keeps records of these things...
- Photo placement in the calendar will be prioritized according to how many votes each photo gets (ex. the top voted photo gets first choice on which month they want their photo with)
- You can re-size your photo to post it here but the *original must be at least 6 megapixels* so that it can be printed at an 8.5"x11" size. Your photo will be thrown out if it does not meet this requirement.
- All photos must be submitted (posted in this thread) before October 21, 2009 at 11:59pm PST.
- Please use this thread for submissions only. No comments, just photos. If you have a question or comment use this thread.

Please use the following format when submitting your photo:
*Tortoise Name:* [Your Tort's Name Here]
*Tortoise Species:* [Your Tort's Species Here]
*Taken by: *[Your Name Here]
[Your Photo Here]


Thanks and good luck to you all!


----------



## Yvonne G

baby desert tortoises (gopherus agassizii)
picture taken by M. Cummings


----------



## HermanniChris

*Tortoise Name:* Cognac
*Tortoise Species:* Adult Female French Testudo hermanni hermanni
*Taken by:* Chris Leone/Garden State Tortoise


----------



## Flametorch

Tortoise Name: Kevlar von Helm
Tortoise Species: Leopard tortoise baby
Taken by: Ash M.


----------



## terryo

Tortoise name: Pio
Species: Cherry Head Tortoise

submitted by: Terry


----------



## camerojj

Tortoise Name: Tarangire
Tortoise Species: Pancake Tortoise
Taken by: J. Cameron


----------



## Rhyno47

Name: Isaac
Species: Geochelone Sulcata
By:Ryan Seiler


----------



## tortoise_lover

Tortoise Name: Crystal
Tortoise Species: Indian Star Tortoise
Taken by: Yudhi


----------



## richalisoviejo

*Tortoise Name:* Henry & Harry

*Tortoise Species:*Sulcata

* Taken by:*richalisoviejo


----------



## janiedough

Tortoise Name: Percy Sledge
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken by: Marissa Wagner


----------



## padjo32

*Tortoise Name:* Sheldon
*Tortoise Species:* Russian [Testudo horsfieldii]
*Taken By:* Patrick


----------



## MeTaLerke

Tortoise Name: Billy
Tortoise Species: Eurotestudo hermanni boetgerri
Taken by: Kevin Van Hoecke (me)


----------



## shelber10

bnbncvbncvncvbnc


----------



## tortoisenerd

Tortoise Name: Trevor
Tortoise Species: Testudo Horsfieldii
Taken by: Kate


----------



## Livingstone

Tortoise name: Livingstone
Species: G. Sulcata
Taken by: R Addleson


----------



## George

Tortoise Name: George
Tortoise Species: Geochelone elegans (Indian Star Tortoise)
Taken by: Leanne


----------



## redharedwarf

Tortoise Name: Gootrek & Felix
Tortoise Species: Cherry Headed Red Foots
Taken by: Dave Johnson


----------



## claireg

NAME: VERNE
DESERT TORTOISE
TAKEN BY ME: CLAIRE G


----------



## deserttortoiseluver

tortoise name: squirtal

species: desert tortoise

photo taken by kathy lillard


----------



## tortguy521

Tortoise Name: BuckWheat
Tortoise Species: Pancake Tortoise
Taken by: Brad Goldstein (tortguy521)


----------



## Alireza

Tortoise Name: Jared
Tortoise Species: Greek
Taken by: Alireza


----------



## ozwin

Tortoise name = Ozwin (full name Ozweena since I discovered she was a girl but will always be Ozwin)

Tortoise species = Hermanns

Taken by Carys Ch (user name Ozwin)







Ok how can I show my picture in my post not just a link???


----------



## spring pace

Galileo
Sulcata
Spring Pace


----------



## muddled

*Tortoise Name: *Mater
*Tortoise Species:* Redfoot Tortoise (_Geochelone carbonaria_)
*Taken by:* Maria Valencia


----------



## jhaparth2006

Tortoise Name: Aemjay
Tortoise Species: Indian Star Tortoise (Geochelone Elegans)
Taken by: Parth Jha


----------



## terrypin

Tortoise Name: Egg
Tortoise Species: eastern hermans (Testudo Hermanni Boettgeri)
Terry Le Vesconte (terrypin)


----------



## shesdisarming

*Tortoise Name:* Crush
*Tortoise Species:* Russian
*Taken by: *Desiree Chavez

This is just a thumbnail. Click to see the full size :]


----------



## Redfoot NERD

3yr old male Brazilian

G. carbonaria

Terry E. Kilgore


----------



## -EJ

Title... 

...People let me tell you bout my beeeeest friend...


Tortoises names... Al and Speedy
Species... Aldabra and Sulcata
Photoed by... EJPirog


----------



## Turtleguy5278

Tortoise Name: Ricky (and Ray in the back)
Tortoise Species: Marginated 
Taken by: Donnie B.


----------



## way2gfy

*Tortoise Name:* Squirt
*Tortoise Species:* Desert Tortoise
*Taken by:* Me (Dee)


----------



## Daz801

Tortoise Name: Izzy
Tortoise Species: Marginated
Taken by: Me (Darren)


----------



## GBtortoises

Tortoise Name: Midget
Tortoise Species: Eastern Hermann's 
Taken by: Gary Bright


----------



## ChiKat

Tortoise Name: Nelson
Tortoise Species: Russian
Taken by: Kate Dalbec


----------



## cld711

Tortoise name - Herman
Tortoise species - Hermanns
Taken by - Chris


----------



## Weloveourtortoise

Tortoise name- Charlie
Species - Russian
Taken by - Bonnie
"No! You did not catch me about to go into my water dish!"


----------



## PatMurray

*Name*: Filbert
*Species*:baby Testudo hermanni boettgeri
*By*: PatMurray


----------



## Kadaan

*Tortoise Name:* Sherman
*Tortoise Species:* T Graeca Ibera
*Taken by:* David Ashman

"Rare photo of the elusive Tree Tortoise poking his head out of the canopy"


----------



## Chipdog

Tortoise Name: Male and Female
Tortoise Species:Aldabran
Taken by: Chip Longo


----------



## laurun3

Tortoise Name: Turbo
Tortoise Species: Cherry-head Red-foot 
Taken by: Lauren Masterson


----------



## CrazyLady

Tortoise Name:JunkYard
Tortoise Speciesesert Tortoise
Taken by:Michelle B


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tortoise name...Bob

Tortoise species...Geochelone sulcata

Taken by...Maggie Cummings


----------



## zekie

tortoise name: Bartholomew "bart" Uy Liquete
species: indian star tortoise
owner name" Snyedy Uy liquete
click image for full size




Don't have a cow man! ahehehe.. ay! caramba...


----------



## LBSKUNK

Tortoise Name: Andre "Dre"
Tortoise Species: California Desert Tortoise
Taken by: Sofia Castrejon


----------



## Shalon

Tortoise Name: Tortoise
Tortoise Species: Cherry Head Red Foot
Taken by: Shalon


----------



## GBtortoises

Tortoise name: Midget
Tortoise species: Eastern Hermann's
Taken by: Gary B.


----------



## Isa

Tortoise Name: Hermy
Tortoise Species: Testudo Hermanni Boettgeri 
Taken by: Isa


----------



## BethyB1022

Tortoise Name: Ichabod
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken by: Bethany Barney


----------



## mctlong

Tortoise Name: JoJo
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken By: Shelly Long


----------



## fhintz

Tortoise Name: Themistocles
Species: Redfoot
Taken by: Frank Hintz


----------



## Shelli

Tortoise Name: Olive
Tortoise Species: Redfoot
Taken by: Tasha (Shelli)

Copy Cat! "What are we looking at anyway?"


----------



## reptylefreek

Tortoise Name- Bumper and Marlin
Tortoise Species- Leopard (bump) and Sulcata (marlin)
Taken By- Jessica Dryden






This was hard, they wouldn't sit still. You guys did a great job on your photos


----------



## K412

Tortoise name- Butters
Species- Hermanns
Taken by- Kelly Brown


----------



## stells

Tortoise name... Nettle

Tortoise species... T.g.marokkensis

Taken by... Kelly Hewitt


----------



## sammi

Tortoise Name: Ernie
Species: Russian
Taken By: Sammi D.
[He was in dandelion HEAVEN that day ]






[I have the bigger image on my computer]


----------



## spikethebest

Torty Name = 405 (like the freeway in Los Angeles..hehe)
Torty Species = Leopard!!! sooo pretty 
Taken by Ileana 






Enjoy!


----------



## Madortoise

Here's the 3rd try!!! [/php][/quote]





<a href="http://s596.photobucket.com/albums/tt49/madortoise/?action=view&current=Penelope.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt49/madortoise/Penelope.jpg" border="0" alt="Penelope grazing"></a>

http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt49/madortoise/Penelope.jpg


----------



## Candy

Name: Dale

Species: Cherryhead Tortoise

Photo taken by: Candy R.


----------



## jobeanator

Name: mortimer
Species:adopted sulcata tortoise

Photo taken by: joby


----------



## Crazy1

Tortoise Name: Sun (Sunbeam)
Tortoise Species: Testudo graeca terrestris (T.g. Terrestris)
Taken by: Crazy1 (Robyn)


----------



## Meg90

Tortoise Name: Novalee
Tortoise Species: Golden Greek/Antakyan Greek Cross
Taken by: Meg90 (Meg Gavinski)


----------



## Fyreflye

Tort name: Flash
Species: Redfoot
Photo by: Alia S.


----------



## Stazz

Tortoise Name: Tallula
Tortoise Species: Jordanian Greek Tortoise - _Testudo graeca.ssp_
Taken by: Stacy.B (Stazz)


----------



## Chewbecca

Tortoise Name: Stagger Lee
Tortoise Species: Chelonoidis carbonaria
Taken by: Rebecca Smith (Chewbecca)


----------



## tofuqueen

Name: Pablo
Species: Russian Tortoise
Taken by: Sonja Metcalf


----------



## gummybearpoop

(nameless)

Astrochelys Radiata
(Radiated Tortoise)

Taken by Gummybearpoop


----------



## Mochii

Name: Marley
Species: Sulcata
Taken by: Daniel Ng


----------

